# 1954 or 1956 Ford Pickup embroidery design



## elaborate images (Jan 17, 2008)

If you know of a 1950's - preferably 1954 or 1956 Ford Pickup truck embroidery design for sale please forward link to me. Thanks!


----------



## ClassicEmb (Feb 25, 2011)

I am not so sure that you will ever be able to find this design. 
It seems like more and more of the design collections (Great Notions, Dakota etc.) have eliminated any design that would resemble a copyrighted product..... especially automobiles.

The initial suggestion is to google an image and get someone to digitize it.... Probably cost 30.00 for a good design.

My 2 cents.

Good luck


----------

